# Friendly Farrier Required for advice on change of career



## Bowler1975 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi,

I currently work for Ericsson near Coventry. They have taken the decision to remove operations from the UK and utilise lower cost countries. Come September this year I will be looking for a new job.

You are wondering what this has to do with Pets and I will get to that.

I grew up in a small village in West Sussex and have always been a country boy. I have always had an excellent way with animals and appreciate true craftmanship, which lead me to consider changing career to become a Farrier.
I have been researching and found i need to do a 4 year apprenticeship working with an Approved Training Farrier to become qualified. Before beginning the apprenticeship i need to do a Forge course which proves I can work metal into shapes and won't set fire to myself. (currently looking for available places)

What I would like to do is find a friendly Farrier reasonably close to my location that i could talk to and get a realistic appreciation for what is involved day to day in being a Farrier. I was hoping that some of the members on here would eiher have horses or know someone who has and be bale to recommend someone nice to to talk to. My location is just off Junction 20 of the M1 so anyone in the Coventry. Leicester or Rugby area would be great.

Hopefully someone can help as someone who has been recommended is better than picking them radomley out of the phone book.

BR/
Colin


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Colin

We kept horses for years and, believe me, good farriers are hard to find. I wish you well in your endeavors.

Here in Norfolk there is a farrier, John Blake, who is fantastic. He trains apprentices now and is the farrier for World Horse Welfare (ILPH) at Snetterton so gets to see lots of remedial cases  

If you fancy a relocation to Norfolk (we are thinking of opening a campsite just for MHF :wink: ) then let me know and I will dig out his details. 

Best Wishes

Pat


----------



## Redbeard (Dec 23, 2008)

make sure you have no back problems, and nerves of steel and i wish you well


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

*Farrier*

Bowler1975 you have a PM.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I keep seeing a mobile one, works out of an old Sherpa van, he seems to keep busy, but no good to you, as I'm in Leeds, but the idea of being mobile might work for you, you could tow a decent sized trailer and earn as you tour.

Kev.


----------

